# How to clean brass parts, plates, etc on saddle?



## Micky (Jan 30, 2009)

Diamond Paste works WONDERS!
If you cannot find any you can use baking soda toothpaste, give it a good brush and wipe of and polish with a cloth. Make sure you wipe any excess of the leather.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Never Dull works well and it's safe. You can find it in hardware and automotive stores. I use it on the buckles of my bridle, the d-rings and name plates on my saddle, I love it and it's safe to use on brass.
Here's the link to it:
Home Page


----------



## BlairWitch (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used "SOS" pads without any problems. Just rinse well.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

If it is brass, then brass-o works well, you just have to make sure that you wipe it off the leather really well.


----------



## Chow (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a stubben Wotan, same problem. I kind of think the metal may be tarnished to the gold color and was originally a silver color, but I don't know that for sure. I am thinking the green stuff is the remnants of the saddle oils, conditioners tarnishing the metal. I am also trying to figure out how to clean it.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Luvs2jump said:


> Never Dull works well and it's safe. You can find it in hardware and automotive stores. I use it on the buckles of my bridle, the d-rings and name plates on my saddle, I love it and it's safe to use on brass.
> Here's the link to it:
> Home Page


I swear by Never Dull, it's safe to use on brass, don't have to worry about it getting on the leather, and will work with getting most of the green stuff off the name plate. I use my fingers to work that stuff loose and then the Never Dull. I use it all the time on above mentioned parts of my tack.
I think you can even find it at Walmart and stores like that too.


----------

